# RAIDz just died in my hands (tonight)



## Bobbla (Sep 18, 2010)

So I was gonna check the CPU temperature when the system crashed, because of page fault according to the message. And so I powered the server down and rearranged some sata cables, because I've been getting some data errors lately(and scrub fixed). And I read somewhere that strapping sata cables together is a bad thing(no shielding apparently). And after some unstrapping/rearranging(of cables) I turned the server on. And now it says something like this:


```
Window# zpool status
  pool: storagepool
 state: UNAVAIL
status: One or more devices could not be used because the label is missing
        or invalid.  There are insufficient replicas for the pool to continue
        functioning.
action: Destroy and re-create the pool from a backup source.
   see: http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-5E
 scrub: none requested
config:
        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
       storagepool  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  insufficient replicas
          raidz1    FAULTED      0     0     0  insufficient replicas
            ad2     FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
            ad3     FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
            ad4     FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
            ad6     FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
            ad8     FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
            ad10    FAULTED      0     0     0  corrupted data
Window#
```

From what I've been reading this might have something to do with the rearranging or me just not knowing what is what... oh, by the way I run zfs v13 and freebsd 8.0 release. And I use the server as a router/gateway and file server. And I do NOT have backup.

First post so I hope I did the posting "right".


----------



## phoenix (Sep 18, 2010)

Boot to single-user mode.  Then run `# zpool export <poolname>` and `# zpool import <poolname>`

That will for ZFS to re-read the metadata labels on the drives, and internally re-arrange the order of things to match up to the way the SATA cables are now connected.


----------



## Bobbla (Sep 19, 2010)

*Thank you*

If I had been religious, you would be god. :f

such a simple fix 
btw do I need edit ability to make a thread = Solved ?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 19, 2010)

[10 days and 10 posts before you can edit your posts/threads.  It's part of the forum guidelines and linked in your welcome e-mail.  ]

The export/import is something that a lot of ZFS newcomers overlook, especially when working on a single machine.  It (man page) reads like it (export/import) is only useful for moving disks between systems.  But it's also useful in this situation (disks moved controllers, need to re-detect everything).

And your thread title has now got an 80s tune stuck in my head.    "I just died in your arms tonight ..."  A pox on thee!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 19, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> And your thread title has now got an 80s tune stuck in my head.    "I just died in your arms tonight ..."  A pox on thee!!



"Must've been something he said?"


----------



## Bobbla (Sep 19, 2010)

Funny how that works, I was trying to come up with a thread name when that damn song came to mind.

btw, while we're at it. Can zfs cause a kernel panic during file transfer, like one big transfer of say 100+ GB? Because I do tend to get panic's when I do large file transfers.


----------



## danbi (Sep 20, 2010)

Sure it can. If this happens, chances are you may have bad hardware, or you might just need to tune your OS to handle the stress. FreeBSD is still not auto-tuning everything with regards to ZFS.

Little off-topic: the zfs man pages seem like copied from Solaris -- there are few things that do not exist yet on FreeBSD or are plain different, or might use better wording. The meaning of export/import is one of these, I guess.
If.. touching those man pages is bad religious practice, perhaps the various 'ZFS in FreeBSD' blogs might point out the value of export/import.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 21, 2010)

I needed to change a config file that was causing crashes on boot.  Couldn't figure out a way to remount read/write.  When I looked at the man page my search was for mount and remount but none of those worked on the root.  I was about to boot with the install CD to mount the root from there.

That changed after reading the entire man page and noticing that there was an attribute called readonly.  Setting that to off is all that is required.

I'm certain there are many similar situations that exist with the FreeBSD implementation that don't exist with Solaris. In reading the ZFS manual from sun most of the information was not applicable as the supporting tools don't exist or are different.


----------

